

Bodshots - Say hello to Instagram for fitness freaks & body builders - ideamonk
http://bodshots.herokuapp.com/

======
ideamonk
For those impatiently interested in something like this, checkout -
<http://bodylog.com/>

------
zensavona
But where is the app download link, or place to sign up?

~~~
ideamonk
Yet to launch, you should hit 'Sign me up' towards end of the page at
<http://bodshots.herokuapp.com/> and we'll let you know when we do. We're
considering a name change as 'bodshots' really comes bad in google search
(specially image search) :P

------
pspeter3
How many users does your app have?

~~~
ideamonk
We haven't released to public yet, still counting sign-ups.

